# Other Pets > Dogs >  American Bullies, anyone keepin 'em here?

## Pinoy Pythons

Im always fond of keepin pitbulls, but unfortunately I had to let go of my previous dogs before since we moved to a different house. Now, Im sure Im ready for another pet dog and I want it to be an American Bully. I just love the way they look. I know there's a controversy between their breed and classic pitbulls but Im not here to discuss that. I just want to know if somebody here owns one and can give my ideas (like feeding, training, care, etc) in keepin them healthy.  :Smile:

----------


## Muddyredneck

if i could afford the isurance increase and felt like argueing with idiots for the rest next 15 years id love to have one, i love bully breeds period, there intelligence,loyalty,strength just the whole package, u really cant find a more loyal dog then a pitt, just please train it from a puppy and be consistient. constant socialalization and youll have a great pup

----------

_Pinoy Pythons_ (03-13-2011)

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Thanks for the tip, and yep I will train it for sure. Your right about them, their looks bring so much attention good and bad (and often misunderstood), yet what lies beneath those buffed dogs that they arent seein is a very loyal companion.

----------


## Jt.

I have three pit bulls or bullies, whatever you wanna call them.  :Smile:  And two mixes.

Training and exercise are key. Give lots of love but also have a firm hand. Make sure he or she knows their boundries because if you give them an inch they will take a mile and if you get a puppy be ready for a lot of work. But in the end it can be worth it.  :Very Happy: 



They are the best. I will never live a day without at least one by my side.

----------

_Pinoy Pythons_ (03-14-2011),PitOnTheProwl (03-17-2011)

----------


## rjk890

Here is a link to a forum that deals with all things Bully.

www.thebullyforum.com

----------

_Pinoy Pythons_ (03-14-2011)

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

@Jt. : thanks for sharing those wonderful pictures. Priceless moments indeed  :Good Job: 

@rjk890: thanks for sharing the forum for bullies. I'll be neeeding all the research I can get before acquiring one.  :Smile:

----------

Jt. (03-17-2011)

----------


## bubblz

_What ever you decide on please don't get a slew footed, bow legged, swayed back, over weight, genetic mess of a dog from a byb or a so called reputable breeder. Which there are very few of (reputable breeders) in the Am Bully world._

----------


## koloo921

> I have three pit bulls or bullies, whatever you wanna call them.  And two mixes.
> 
> Training and exercise are key. Give lots of love but also have a firm hand. Make sure he or she knows their boundries because if you give them an inch they will take a mile and if you get a puppy be ready for a lot of work. But in the end it can be worth it. 
> 
> 
> 
> They are the best. I will never live a day without at least one by my side.


Your dogs are beautiful! I love Bully breeds too. I share my house with  American Bulldogs :Smile:

----------

Jt. (03-17-2011)

----------


## Wapadi

We have had the pleasure of american bulldogs for 16 years and love them!!  I have never found them hard to train but I know of pleanty of people who have.  My only bad luck was allergies.  Two of our 3 dogs have them.  Also our first bulldog lived to be 14 years old, even with bad allergies (mainly different food allergies) and our pups are actually 7 this year we bought litter mates.

----------


## Jt.

> Your dogs are beautiful! I love Bully breeds too. I share my house with  American Bulldogs


Aww, thank you.  :Smile: 

I adore my snakes but my heart belongs to those guys.

----------


## shorty54

Here is my Baby Boi Jeter.....pronounced JET'r!

----------


## ding ding

that is an absolute smasher of a dog shorty, i would love one of those but they are unfortunately on the dangerous dogs list where i live so are illegal to own :Sad:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

This is my girl Kylee. I love the breed. I have owned may pits and have never had one with aggression problems. I hate how the breed it so looked down on. Pits arnt born mean they are made to be mean, they are made to fight.... Im not gonna get into that rant lol. But she's a baby! Spoiled one at that lol

----------


## LizardPants

Why would you give up your dogs (or any beloved pet) just because of moving to a new house?  You're able to just give up on it just like that?  I've never understood that.  

I own a home now, but in the past I have rented.  I have a doberman, and some landlords told me dobermans are not allowed.  Some have even had the nerve to say they would love to rent to me, but my dog can't come (like REALLY you expect me to give her up just to rent from you?).  What did I do in those cases?  I kept my dog, I didn't rent from them, and I found someplace nicer to live.

Sorry to be so harsh, and I admit I don't know you're full situation, but if you see a dog as just an object that you can get rid of; I don't think you're ready for another dog.

----------


## Simple Man

Garner's Gauge - Ch. Rebel Yell x Black Yoko

Regards,

B

----------


## koloo921

> This is my girl Kylee. I love the breed. I have owned may pits and have never had one with aggression problems. I hate how the breed it so looked down on. Pits arnt born mean they are made to be mean, they are made to fight.... Im not gonna get into that rant lol. But she's a baby! Spoiled one at that lol


She is a beauty! I love Bullies too! :Very Happy:

----------


## koloo921

> Garner's Gauge - Ch. Rebel Yell x Black Yoko
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


Looking Good!  :Smile:

----------


## koloo921

Here is my group! I love all Bully breeds, but like big dogs. I have American Bulldogs. My smallest adult is 90lbs. My largest is 110.

Daily is on the right and JR CH Acelin is on the left!



Diva! This is my pup from Daily and Acelin! She is 4 months old in this picture.



Baby D! She is one of Daily's daughters as well, but has a different mom.

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

> Here is my group! I love all Bully breeds, but like big dogs. I have American Bulldogs. My smallest adult is 90lbs. My largest is 110.
> 
> Daily is on the right and JR CH Acelin is on the left!
> 
> 
> 
> Diva! This is my pup from Daily and Acelin! She is 4 months old in this picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful ABD! That last girl is a beast lol. Love the pups ears lol.

----------


## koloo921

Thanks! The last girl is just about as wide as she is tall! LOL Most people think that she is a male. 

The pup does have some crazy ears! LOL She was out of a litter of 10 beautiful pups. All of her brothers and sisters had big floppy dumbo ears and excellent conformation like their mom. Diva was the ugly one. I love her to death, but she will never win any beauty contests with those ears and huge under bite. LOL I decided that I don't make a very good dog breeder. I always end up keeping the ugly duckling because they have the best personality. 

I was extra attached to her because she was born with her lungs full of fluid. I had to work on her for about 20 minutes to get her to breathe on her own. It was her mothers first litter and she would not accept her back. She thought that something was wrong with her and tried to kill her. Luckily for Diva my hand was in the way and momma new it. I felt teeth, but she did not bite down.

So, what did I do with a newborn puppy? I did not have a heating pad, so she got her own tub, and got put on the snake rack. :ROFL: 

She is probably the only Bulldog ever that was raised with a bunch of Ball Pythons. After feeding her every 3 hrs. Day and Night for 6 weeks, I could not sell her. She still thinks that I am her mother, and we have a wonderful bond.

----------


## Brass City Reptiles

google razor edge

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (05-07-2011)

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------


## alohareptiles

I had to jump in...I love American Bully's...Especially, the APBT's...Even trying to type right now with his fat head in my lap...LOL

Here is Nani (R.I.P.) and Koa (as a baby freshly cropped ears):



Here is Koa (all grown up on a road-trip with me):

----------


## merdcme

i snapped a few bad pics of Wabi and Zabi. they are 5 1/2 months old.[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jben

Peaches at 7 months

----------


## BallsUnlimited



----------

